# Figuring this chord (Haydn)



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking at this Haydn piece in f-sharp minor: http://javanese.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/1/1b/IMSLP05808-Haydn_-_Op._50__No._4.pdf

In the sixth measure of the third system (m. 20), there's a C-major chord in first inversion. You would expect a proper V instead, after the accentuated IV, and thus it creates a 'cold shower' effect. But what is it called in this context?

And to make it more thread-worthy:
Do you like these very abstract (pure?) op.50 quartets? Did you know there's a book about them, by W. Dean Sutcliffe?

Kind regards


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Haydn quartets - of course . There's excellent variety in them.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a chromatic turn around the B minor chord, which is leading up to the pedal point on E (heading towards the key of A major), so I'd give the B minor chord prominence here and analyze the C major as a passing harmony more than anything else (it also fits into the motive of the falling minor second, so it's not _merely_ that, but for the sake of analysis one has to simplify).

Note also that this harmony is the point of departure for the recapitulation, wherein the measure is sequentially repeated so that it can lead to F-sharp major instead.


----------

